# Couldn't seem to catch dinner, -----Weeb. 5/1



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Kind of misleading but not much, just a hook.  Fly of the day was my standard prince. Anyway, went for about 4 1/2 hrs to the Web., w/o Sparky still, and was catching these guys.  Problem, obviously, I enjoyed it but I wanted to bring home a dinner for the wifey and me too.  Not to worry, caught several smaller latter and kept 3 small trout and a white fish for a couple of meals. Caught more and released all along with the big guys which swam away healthy.    
The fly fishing reports are slowing down. :x Come on guys. Not good.  We're getting close to the end for cold water fishing and getting to bassies, etc. So am looking for the change of experience. But there's plenty of fly stuff out there!!![attachment=2:27wghtit]P1010826.JPG[/attachment:27wghtit][attachment=2:27wghtit]P1010826.JPG[/attachment:27wghtit][attachment=0:27wghtit]P1010830.JPG[/attachment:27wghtit]


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Couldn't seem to catch dinner, -----Web. 5/1*

The snakes are out. My flyfishing is done till November or i would probably have some reports. The fishing at Mantua is good. :wink:


----------



## UtahFlyFishing (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Couldn't seem to catch dinner, -----Web. 5/1*



lunkerhunter2 said:


> The snakes are out. My flyfishing is done till November or i would probably have some reports. The fishing at Mantua is good. :wink:


Hey Lunker, I've grown up fly fishing Utah and am yet to hit up Mantua. I'm living in Logan, Utah right now...tell me more, How is the lake fly fishing there?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Couldn't seem to catch dinner, -----Web. 5/1*



UtahFlyFishing said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > The snakes are out. My flyfishing is done till November or i would probably have some reports. The fishing at Mantua is good. :wink:
> ...


Fish with olive streamers from the rocks on the west side. You should be able to get into a few nice bows. I caught 1 and missed a few others today.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

lunkerhunter2,

What the heck man?????? Slimmers over LM? :shock:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Leaky said:


> lunkerhunter2,
> 
> What the heck man?????? Slimmers over LM? :shock:


Sorry Fred, the LMB aren't hitting yet. I have tried the last 2 trips up there.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

lunkerhunter2,
@#$**#@ (shoot).


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

My flyfishing is done till November or i would probably have some reports. The fishing at Mantua is good.


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

I started catching lmb's way back in March. switch up your tactics


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I am glad you were able to catch a few for dinner thanks for the pictures and report.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

The water flow is up by 10 times as of a couple of days ago. Any suggestions? You can bet i'lll keep on trying for a while.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Leaky said:


> The water flow is by 10 times as of a couple of days ago. Any suggestions? You can bet i'lll keep on trying for a while.


I have always heard San Juan worms for stained/high water conditions. Never caught a fish on one though. :|


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> The water flow is up by 10 times as of a couple of days ago. Any suggestions? You can bet i'lll keep on trying for a while.


Something bigger... that is going to displace a bit of water... I guess easier to find for the fish is the theory. Not sure, as I'm not a big fly fishing guy. I used to have a guy at the Provo Sportsmans recommend San Juan worms too during runoff on the Provo. Not sure what the bait laws are up there on the club, but LOAH used to live on high waters fishing crawlers if I remember right. Good luck buddy... hopefully you still get into some fish. Sorry your little red pal isn't up bouncing around with you yet.... oh, and you have a PM about things.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Leaky said:
> 
> 
> > The water flow is by 10 times as of a couple of days ago. Any suggestions? You can bet i'lll keep on trying for a while.
> ...


Yes, do try a San Juan Worm.
They work very well on the Weber and also on rhe Green.
Heck, I watched a couple of guys killing the trout at Meadow Creek Pond,
with them last week.


----------

